# Best pound for pound fighting fish



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

What in your opinion is the hardest fighting fish pound to pound. Keep them equal no 150# tarpon vs. 40# something else.

My guess would be a Jack Cravelle


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had a few Amberjack just about whoop me before.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

i agree jacks


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I would agree with Jack Crevalle!!!! A barrel fish is tough too.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Rockfish..... (iesnagged on the bottom) then stingray, then shark


----------



## skipperspride Lures (Nov 26, 2007)

Spade fish up here in NC in May and June they ar 10 to 12 lb and fight like a 50lb Tuna


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *BIGRIGZ (1/11/2008)*Rockfish..... (iesnagged on the bottom) then stingray, then shark


I have yet to catch the elusive rockfish. For some reason, I get broken off everytime.oke


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

JACK


----------



## Brad from Bagdad (Oct 2, 2007)

the true pound for pound best fighter is a bluegill. AJ and Jack Crevalle are close seconds.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Gonna have to agree with the AJ........The Roy Jones Jr. of the fish world!!


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Could you imagine the fight a pompano would give,if the same size as an A.J.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I would have to go with the Sea Donkey AKA Jack they can give you a whoopin.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

grouper and tuna


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel pound for pound would be a Bluegill in freshwater and a Ray in saltwater. But there are many others I haven't caught, or hooked that I know of. I'm sure a Jack would be way up there.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Brad from Bagdad (1/11/2008)*the true pound for pound best fighter is a bluegill. AJ and Jack Crevalle are close seconds.


 imagine a shell cracker as big as a jack!!! that would be a bad boy..........


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

On light tackle, BoBo's are a blast. AJ's are tough but they wear out fairly quickly. I did get to watch Ron, fight an anchor line for about 30 mins. He wrangled that thing like a pro. Funny thing is, we all thought he had a shark. The anchor came loose and when we moved a little it would tug on his line, just like a shark. It was too funny once we realized what it was. I will grant you this, he never gave up.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

PINK SNAPPER PUTS UP A QUITE A BATTLE.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *croakerchoker (1/11/2008)*PINK SNAPPER PUTS UP A QUITE A BATTLE.


I don't know about that!! I have caught plenty with out even trying to!!! Now getting them off (the hook) is a different story!!


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

SmallMouth Bass, they won't give up!!!

Nothing better than a smallmouth on a stiff rod!!!!!!


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

definitely AJ's


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks guys I just spit OJ on my computer.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Jig n Hawgs (1/11/2008)*SmallMouth Bass, they won't give up!!!
> 
> Nothing better than a smallmouth on a stiff rod!!!!!!




No offense, butthose tournament bass fisherman real in 8 pound bass and flip them in the boat like they are minnows. I have to believe that a bassis probably the worst fighting fish. I'd like to see one of those guysreel in an 8 pound grouper or jack like that.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *gator7_5 (1/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Jig n Hawgs (1/11/2008)*SmallMouth Bass, they won't give up!!!
> ...




OK, now I spit coffee all over my monitor. I suggest you re-read that last line of that post.


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

spadefish (around CLT in VA ) then AJ around here


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

although i havent caught one, everything ive read is roosterfish. ive read and heard from multiple sources the hardest fighting fish pound for pound is the roosterfish. and bonefish are in a close 2nd place. this does go along with a lot of peoples' opinion on here - amberjack. roosterfish, and amberjacksare in the carangidae family. 

another fish in that family that i would have to give some respect to is the bue runner (hardtail). a 1lb hardtail can kick your butt on 8lb test sometimes!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *mpmorr (1/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *gator7_5 (1/11/2008)*
> ...




ahhhhhh now i get it....


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

anything in the jack family...those boogers fight hard



bonito fight hard....of course grouper do too.......and the good ol red snapper


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Cuz (1/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *croakerchoker (1/11/2008)*PINK SNAPPER PUTS UP A QUITE A BATTLE.
> ...


hell, the big ones don't hardly fight at all. it's the smaller of the species that are tough to get on the rod and the easy ones will ruin your tackle!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (1/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Cuz (1/11/2008)*
> ...




I have figured out not totake a drink when I read this thread. You guys are on a roll.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

a 5 gal. bucket on light tackle :hoppingmad


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Has anyone on this thread ever caught a Sockeye salmon?

Unbelievable!! Usually only between 8 and 12 pounds, but full of fight.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

BE CAREFUL WHEN GETTING THEM OFF THE HOOK BECAUSE THEY DO BITE. I ALSO LOVE SMALLMOUTHS, NOT ON LIGHT TACKLE. I LIKE TO USE A MORE SUBSTANTIAL SETUP. GUYS, MAKE SURE YOU RELEASE PINK SNAPPER AND SMALLMOUTHS DURING SPAWNING SEASON BECAUSE IT IS WAY WAY BAD FOR THE ENVIROMENT. TIGHTLINES EVERYONE.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *croakerchoker (1/11/2008)*BE CAREFUL WHEN GETTING THEM OFF THE HOOK BECAUSE THEY DO BITE. I ALSO LOVE SMALLMOUTHS, NOT ON LIGHT TACKLE. I LIKE TO USE A MORE SUBSTANTIAL SETUP. GUYS, MAKE SURE YOU RELEASE PINK SNAPPER AND SMALLMOUTHS DURING SPAWNING SEASON BECAUSE IT IS WAY WAY BAD FOR THE ENVIROMENT. TIGHTLINES EVERYONE.


*True, but if they smell like fish it's better not to target them.*

*I have seen, but never experienced the fight some can and will put up. I have seen some so vicious that they will strip all your tackle among other things, leaving you with just your rod in your hand.*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (1/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *croakerchoker (1/11/2008)*BE CAREFUL WHEN GETTING THEM OFF THE HOOK BECAUSE THEY DO BITE. I ALSO LOVE SMALLMOUTHS, NOT ON LIGHT TACKLE. I LIKE TO USE A MORE SUBSTANTIAL SETUP. GUYS, MAKE SURE YOU RELEASE PINK SNAPPER AND SMALLMOUTHS DURING SPAWNING SEASON BECAUSE IT IS WAY WAY BAD FOR THE ENVIROMENT. TIGHTLINES EVERYONE.
> ...




I just fell out of my chair laughing.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Small mouth and Sturgeon in fresh and Aj in salt.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

yellowfin and amberjack. hands down.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigFishKB (1/11/2008)*I would agree with Jack Crevalle!!!! A barrel fish is tough too.


What he said


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Just about ANY jack, then tunas, (most) sharks.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *shtbrd1 (1/11/2008)*Has anyone on this thread ever caught a Sockeye salmon?
> 
> Unbelievable!! Usually only between 8 and 12 pounds, but full of fight.


i have never caught one, but those commercial guys look like they have a blast catching them.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Not sure what the best fighting fish pound for pound would be.....the best fight I've had has always been bull reds on 10lb line, and sharks on 15

I think my vote would go to a bluegill....pound for pound!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I would have to agree with the tuna and amberjack


----------



## tiereta (Oct 31, 2007)

By Far Sheephead. no doubt about it. If they came in hundred pounders thats all I would fish for.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

> *off route II (1/11/2008)*a 5 gal. bucket on light tackle :hoppingmad


:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Have to say AJ.


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

I say ROCK SALMON, Almaco Jack, or better known as Turbo Jack! Caught one in the forties once, will never forget it, thought it was a shark in the 2 hundreds...


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

My personal favorite is a bluegill, 2# line, 4' light action rod. Back home when they spawn and you pull them "big" bulls off the beds....man oh man! One after another and the fight is on, I don't really have a saltwater comparison, looking forward to gaining the experience though!


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I still will go with the pink snapper. Sometimes they will leave you on the bank withno boat, no tackle and no rod. Other times you will havesucess. BUT,sucess depends on how much you spend on bait.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I just checked the FWC website, and I can't find any mention of this "pink snapper" ya'll are talking about. Whats the daily bag, and does it affect the aggregate bag limit for snapper? Thanks for the info.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Aj's. but the Pink Snapper can be tough though.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Bluefish get my vote, but hook 4 hardtails on a sabiki and I'm done ! :hotsun


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (1/11/2008)*Hey guys, I just checked the FWC website, and I can't find any mention of this "pink snapper" ya'll are talking about. Whats the daily bag, and does it affect the aggregate bag limit for snapper? Thanks for the info.




Check Sammy's website. There's no bag or size limit, but I'd throw anything over 135 back unless I'm drunk.


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

i have hed a few(14), i would take a 600 pounder right now. still holding out for a super smallmouth.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Pound for Pound would have to be a Swordfish. A 100# sword will put up a fight that a AJ could only dream of. I will say that AJ's or any jack for that matter comes in second place but you get a hot Swordfish on the line and you would be amazed at they they can do! The challenge is that no two swordfish are the same either. If you got a Jack, you know you got a jack. You know what it's going to do... With a Swordfish, you never have a clue! They might act like they are a minnow and then when you get them to the surface, they go crazy. They might pull hard and then run at the boat and you gotta reel like crazy to keep the line tight. You may not even know you are hooked up until you see your lights jumping in front of the boat.



Pound for pound I would have to rate them as follows:



Swordfish

AJ's and other Jacks

Yellowfins

Kings and Hooters (they make it seem easy until they see the boat)

Big triggers 

Grouper (although they give up the fight way too soon...)


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

ya can take a swordfish all day. when i get out there i am looking for the pinksnapper. i dont want any swords involved.


----------



## Spear (Oct 6, 2007)

Swordfish

Non-jumping Tarpon in deep water

Bluefin Tuna

Pink Snapper(totally unpredickable)

Non-jumping or Gray hounding Blue Marlin

Jack Crevalle

AJ

Hardtail(Blue Runner type)

Choafer

Bonehead(bonita) I think you could tie a 2# bonita tail to tail with a 15# fresh water bass and the bonita would drown the bass pulling him backward. No doubt in my mind!


----------



## pogie1 (Oct 4, 2007)

:letsdrinkThe ocean going pinfish on a fifty.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree with any big Jacks being a tough fight , and I've caught a few Roosters as well that fought hard , but , go over to Venice and fight a big YFT :bowdown ... them big 'uns put up one HELL of a fight :clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (1/11/2008)*Hey guys, I just checked the FWC website, and I can't find any mention of this "pink snapper" ya'll are talking about. Whats the daily bag, and does it affect the aggregate bag limit for snapper? Thanks for the info.


18 to the fork, unless caught by a junior angler....


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *VS200B (1/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *flyingfishr (1/11/2008)*Hey guys, I just checked the FWC website, and I can't find any mention of this "pink snapper" ya'll are talking about. Whats the daily bag, and does it affect the aggregate bag limit for snapper? Thanks for the info.
> ...


HAHAHA I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bowdown:clap


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *flyingfishr (1/11/2008)*Hey guys, I just checked the FWC website, and I can't find any mention of this "pink snapper" ya'll are talking about. Whats the daily bag, and does it affect the aggregate bag limit for snapper? Thanks for the info.


As far as bag limit, state and federal law limits it at one but many anglers like to play with fire and when caught with more than one pay a VERY hefty fine that usually includes a monthly fine for the next 20 years, forfiture (sp?) of boat, all tackle, house, car and dignity.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wysecw (1/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *flyingfishr (1/11/2008)*Hey guys, I just checked the FWC website, and I can't find any mention of this "pink snapper" ya'll are talking about. Whats the daily bag, and does it affect the aggregate bag limit for snapper? Thanks for the info.
> ...


but usually if you stick with one, you lose all that stuff anyways!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

> *VS200B (1/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *wysecw (1/14/2008)*
> ...


That is why I practice "catch and release!" As long as you stick to the 18 to the fork rule you are usually pretty safe.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

freespool, but notfor too long


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Pound-for-Pound gotta go with the Roy Jones Jr fish?

My vote would go to the Giant Trevally (GT). 

Ed


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

> *tld15uga (1/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *flyingfishr (1/11/2008)*Hey guys, I just checked the FWC website, and I can't find any mention of this "pink snapper" ya'll are talking about. Whats the daily bag, and does it affect the aggregate bag limit for snapper? Thanks for the info.
> ...


Throw back ones over 135lbs ?? are you crazy,above 135are the best, anything less than 135 are skinny !!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

the pink snapper (or pink tuna as we have always called it-of course, this might be a separate species, both of which can be found at the flora-bama) can definately put up a fight. but instead of gaffing, on our boat, we usually dilute a spray bottle half full of cheap tequila with some water, and spray directly into the mouth of the fish, and it becomes much calmer and easier to work with.

the pink snapper: hit it, and forget it.


----------



## roosterfish (Oct 2, 2007)

nb&twil,

You are right. I have caught roosterfish, and I like to say that they are like a Jack on steriods and uppers. They fight hard and act crazy when hooked. One minute they are at the surface running hard and the next they are 100 ft. down acting like a shark. They get my vote hands down.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no limit on pink snapper that I know of but me and most of my buddies practice catch and release only. We all kept one at one time or another:doh but finally realized catch and release is the only way to go. :letsdrink


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

Bluegill or Smallmouth Bass


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

> *pappastratos (1/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *tld15uga (1/11/2008)*
> ...






Hell, I practice catch and release exclusively these days.


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Of the fish I've caught, it would be a swordfish, even more fight than a blue. From what I've heard, read and learned, it would be a Giant Trevally


----------

